# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Snake [VB + DDraw 7]

## NoteMe

A lot of years since I made this one. Even before I knew how to make a game loop.. :Smilie: ....so there is no game loop. But there is an absurd way to slow it down anyway by pressing 1, 2, 3 and so on...you move with the arrows and you can choose two players on the start menu. But then you move with ASDW (at least I think, if I remember right) for player two. 



Snake in DDraw 



PS: Just uploaded it, so it can be in Electromans new thread... :Smilie:

----------


## Arie

Very simple and very smooth game you have there..
Cool!
Add some colors to the game.. that will improve it a little.

Arie.

----------


## I_Love_My_Vans

found an issue, when it says game over (this was in 2 player mode) if you press the return key the snake continues to move, when bit at a time, if you hold its almost as if its playing normal.

Might want to check it out

----------


## NoteMe

As I said in the first post, I just uploaded the game so it could be linked from Electromans post. I havn't touched VB in 4 years, and this game was made about 6 years ago, so there is no way I am going to start fixing on it now.. :Smilie: ...Now it is DoomSharp(); for all my money.. :Smilie: 


- ØØ -

----------


## I_Love_My_Vans

Spot On

----------


## NoteMe

-  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  - But there is nothing wrong in playing with the code your self. It is free and open for everyone that wants to play around with it.. :Smilie: 


- ØØ -

----------


## I_Love_My_Vans

Im crap at VB  :Big Grin:  have been programming for about a year now, with college, and am currently makinf a snap game. Its simple so dont think im dumb, i have a few other more sophisticated programs on my site.

----------


## NoteMe

I don't think you are dumb.. :Smilie:  Just happy to see that someone took the time to look at my work.. :Smilie:  Even if it is old as dust.. :Smilie:  Good luck on your snap?? (no idea what that is) game.. :Smilie: 



- ØØ -

----------


## I_Love_My_Vans

OMg, you never plaed snap, you have a deck of cards, deal them between two people, and each player takes it in turns to lay a card, if the last two cards were the same the player who slams their hand down wins.

----------


## NoteMe

Hehehe..no, never heard about it before.. :Smilie: ..Sorry.. :Smilie:  Looks fun though. Looking forward to see screenshots. :Smilie: 


- ØØ -

----------

